

Ask HN: Tell me what iOS app you'd like me to build, and I'll open source it. - benigeri

It can be anything, doing this for the final project of a class at Stanford.
======
kmack
A weather app for people to check in the morning that tells them the weather
for the upcoming day in an easy to understand sentence, compared to the
previous days weather.

EG: Good morning! It's going to be a bit colder than yesterday and if you're
going to be out around 2pm we would suggest an umbrella.

So instead of trying to figure out, hey ok it's going to be 35 degrees with a
wind speed of 15 MPH you could just think about what it was like yesterday and
dress/plan accordingly

Really would love to try to build this myself haha unfortunately lacking the
dev abilities (app academy application....fingers crossed!)

~~~
benigeri
Thats an awesome idea. Unless I get any better suggestions, I think I'll go
with this. Shoot me an email: paul|at|benigeri|dot|com and I'll send you a
link when its released.

~~~
nodemaker
Yes this is the best idea out of the bunch!

~~~
kmack
Thanks!

------
DanBC
Really easy (alcohol) drink diary. Preferably using the UK system of units-of-
alcohol. Units are given by (serving size in ml * strength in ABV) / 1000.

It needs to be really easy to use, so that people get an accurate count of how
much they're drinking each week.

Things that make it hard:

1) Wine is served in different measures and strengths, and sometimes these
aren't known.

2) Some spirits have legally defined measures, and others don't.

3) Some drinks are served in pints, and sometimes their strength isn't known.

I think maybe even just photos would be a good idea.

------
sgrove
Would be great to see an open-source front-end to Kandan
(<https://github.com/kandanapp/kandan>), which has really started picking up
steam. I imagine with the momentum behind it there's a good chance it'll be
carried along by the community.

Very simple API to tie into as well (if only it had OAuth built in...)

------
skram
An GPS-enabled app where a user can set taxi rates and audits whether or not
the taxi they are in is A) using a meter that has been altered/is fraudulent
and B) if the taxi driver is potentially taking a negligent route based on
traffic/etc.

I'm in DC and with increased competition from Uber/etcetera, taxi fraud has
been on the rise. Just google for example news reports and FBI busts.

------
aashaykumar92
This may be too complex to do on a phone and especially given that it is for
school, but a kid at CMU built a tool for computers where the computer tracks
eye movement. So while you read an article, the page automatically scrolls up
or down depending on your eye movement. And if you take your eyes off of the
camera, an automated voice picks up from where you left off and starts
reading.

------
tobylane
A 3D collaborative notes app

3D meaning sublists, a depth of at least three. Collaborative is vague, if the
app is free then relying on a shared Dropbox folder could work. I think a good
notes app should have offline access, a queue of changes for next time you are
online and most of all a changelog. Closest I've found so far are Workflowy
and Cotton.

------
10dpd
I find it interesting that all of these ideas come from non-technical, non-iOS
developers.

I'd like to see an app that:

i) shows innovation in design, using novel components, e.g. the Path flyout
menu. ii) provides an easy-to-use approach to a common problem, .e.g Tinder
for online-dating.

------
jorkos
Alarm clock that gives you a standing ovation (and cheers) when you stand up.

~~~
benigeri
Hahah yeah thats would be pretty cool.

------
benigeri
Right now I'm thinking of making a fast email sender. You select a template,
then select a contact, and in two taps you can send a predefined message.

------
tectonic
A really good HN reader app with commenting.

~~~
nodemaker
HackerNode app will have commenting and upvoting soon! I am currently working
on it!

<http://install.nodemesh.net/r/M4tZ>

~~~
xauronx
I'm working on that too. Man this site is a disaster to integrate with isn't
it?

~~~
nodemaker
haha yes! Even logging in is complicated!

------
coryl
isometric game template (can use cocos2d). Tiles, etc.

------
nigelorcine
I want an open source of YardSale.

